
Noiszy interview: How a browser plugin masks your digital tracks - ilmiont
http://www.digitaljournal.com/tech-and-science/technology/noiszy-interview-how-a-browser-plugin-masks-your-digital-tracks/article/491175
======
ilmiont
Noiszy is a browser extension that attempts to mask your online activities
with digital "noise," purporting to reduce the value of data harvested online.
It came to the forefront of attention at its launch last month, leading to
front-page discussion on Hacker News and Reddit.
[https://noiszy.com/](https://noiszy.com/)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14002995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14002995)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/62ld8k/noiszy_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/62ld8k/noiszy_a_browser_plugin_which_generates/)

I caught up with Noiszy's creator to learn more about the app, how it works
and why it has been built.

